# LAUS National Train Day



## GG-1 (Apr 24, 2011)

Aloha

Friday Morning Gathered up the cats and departed Las Vegas on the original Desert Wind to Fullerton California at 10:50 AM. Arrived at the Amtrak Station at 3:15 after surviving I-15 traffic and the California Agriculture inspection with the cats. Seemed the inspector thought the cat travel box was a box of fruit. Now these cats are a bit crazy but not fruity  . Continued on to my daughters house for the night. Both cats went into hiding. Wanted nothing to do with any people or cats. Later that evening I was able to join My Granddaughter at her brownie meeting. Saturday the braver cat was fine with the new location but the second one would have nothing to do with anything except they both were eating OK.

At 6:00pm we headed for the Fullerton Amtrak Station for the 6:50 PM departure of SWC #4 All was in order and had the NY Steak dinner at 7:30 PM. Hit the sack about midnight for a great sleep. Had breakfast at 6:30 AM. Lunch will be at 12:30 after Albuquerque, NM.

More later.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the report. I hope you are enjoying your trip on the SWC. It was nice "chatting" with you earlier this evening until we lost you.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 25, 2011)

pennyk said:


> I hope you are enjoying your trip on the SWC. It was nice "chatting" with you earlier this evening until we lost you.


A little explanation:

GG-1 joined the weekly Amtrak Unlimited Sunday evening live chat from aboard the Southwest Chief, eastbound to Chicago. He was online, using an AT&T connection, as the train approached Raton, NM, then apparently lost the signal (and left the AU chat room involuntarily) as the Chief continued on through Raton pass.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Aloha

Well my plan was to write this Monday morning, but AT&T access was terrible, and I also was writing campaign material, While enjoying my Ride on the SWC. So to catchup It is now Tuesday.

The More Later ...

Was that I was able to spend time in AU Chat even with spotty AT&T cell connections. This was fun. After loosing the signal the second time in Raton, followed by a tunnel, it was close to Dinner time so went to the diner, again with good company had a good. meal.

Monday had a 6:30 am breakfast caught up with Email then an early lunch Both time with good coversations and food. The SWC ran pretty much on time with the only delay being just outside of Galesburg where 3 freights California Zephyr and the SWC needed the same track into town. Arriving in Chicago I was Met by Joe Hess and we proceded to his house in Grand Rapids via the Pere Marquette. We are relaxing and chatting so I guess I should call this a mini Gathering befor embarking on an Operating session in East lansing on a HO sale layout.

I return to Chicago on Monday on the Pere Marqutte to the SWC to Fullerton CA.


----------



## DesertRat (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm confused about the Desert Wind reference. Is this a temporary run of the route?


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 29, 2011)

DesertRat said:


> I'm confused about the Desert Wind reference. Is this a temporary run of the route?


Alohas

No it was a "wise crack" considering how windy I-15 was on my drive to the west.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2011)

No "wise crack" remarks allowed! That's my job!






I soon depart on my epic journey from KIN (RI) to WAS - via Texas!



(Doesn't everybody do routes like that?



)

That is if the "crick" don't rise (again) in Poplar Bluff, MO and flood the tracks!


----------



## GG-1 (May 3, 2011)

Here I am at Camp Granada.... Wait that was decades ago .... It is 7:06 AM and we are arriving in Lamar, CO.

The past week was great spending a few days with Joe (Hessjm). A week end with some of the members of ProTrak users group operating an incredible HO model train layout with software that mimics real railroad operations.

Monday morning Joe and I left his house around 6:00 AM for the Pere Marquete to Chicago to connect up with Oldtimer2 for lunch and the Western #3 Southwest Chief where I was in the 31 car room 7. Must express how good it was to see Al (Oldtmer2) again. We, Joe and I may have convinced Al and his wife to join the AU Gathering in October in Seattle.

The SWC departed CHI exactly on time but the day had more sun making photography easier. Both Stills and Video (To be posted later to my digital picture site http://gg-1.smugmug.com ) when I get to a faster Internet connection. The first meal leaving CHI is dinner. I chose a new dish shrimp something. It was tasty and good but just a little to spicy for me. I retired early, just after dark, because I have had so much fun, and more to come, An Arrival in Fullerton tomorrow is so early. Breakfast this morning was at 6:30 AM with a former NYC person that also now lives in Vegas.

We left La Junta, CO on time at 8:30 AM MST. I am going to relax and add more later, after lunch.

Well Lunch is over and we are arriving in Las Vegas ..... New Mexico. I had the new item, Cold pork sandwich with Swiss cheese, chips, pickle, salad, and a creme puff. Who said the meal was healthy, it is good for the mind. 

Going to quit this report for now hope I get a signal, If not I will add tomorrow, to this.

More later.


----------



## GG-1 (May 4, 2011)

Aloha

I arrived in Fullerton right on time and we went to Christine and Evan's house. Breakfast was from 5:00am to 6:00am, very simple, only three choices.

Leaving Trinidad the Horns blared, I had my video running and as we crossed the street there was a car between the crossing gate and the track.

The SWC Was within 15 minutes during the entire trip. On part of this trip it seemed that I was ridding a horse the cars bucked so much, but still the trip was enjoyable and I slept well with the music of the horns leading the way.

More LAter


----------



## the_traveler (May 10, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> I arrived in Fullerton right on time and we *went to Christine and Evan's house*. Breakfast was from 5:00am to 6:00am, *very simple, only three choices*.


Your daughter provides _*ONLY*_ 3 choices - and you call that simple?



I'm lucky to get 1 choice - and I have to prepare it myself!


----------



## Shanghai (May 11, 2011)

I surely thought Eric would have Eggs Benedict with Caviar as one of the choices.

Add a Samosa and some Irish Coffee and he would be set for the day!!

Corn Flakes for the-traveler!!


----------



## GG-1 (May 13, 2011)

Aloha

On my way back to Vegas I ran across this




Are there any Angry Samoans there?


----------



## GG-1 (May 13, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > I arrived in Fullerton right on time and we *went to Christine and Evan's house*. Breakfast was from 5:00am to 6:00am, *very simple, only three choices*.
> ...


After getting My daughter up at that hour on her birthday to pick me up, I ate on the train, asking her to cook would be way to much. :giggle:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 13, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> On my way back to Vegas I ran across this
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any Angry Samoans there?


There was at one point. Team Whooz ran across this Barstow watering hole during an extended desert wildflower expedition in May 2010. Naturally we had to stop in for a couple brewskis.


----------

